# settings on 5th generation



## JamieMN (Aug 31, 2010)

ok, my cousin has this generation kindle and is trying to figure out how to change the lighting on it.  We are 300 miles apart or so I can't just go help her  and I have a fire and am not sure how she can change it.

Can anyone give me directions how she can change it so she can read in bed at night without the light on


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

If it a basic 5th generation kindle(only available in wifi for $79 on amazon) it doesn't have a built it light. If it's a Paperwhite(no page turn buttons and no automatic light change, starts at $119 for wifi on Amazon) you touch the little light bulb symbol in the menu bar at the top of the screen (should automatically be visible on the home screen or in a book touch the top of the screen to bring it up) and then you can increase/decrease the brightness. If it's a Voyage(has page turn buttons, and light adjusts automatically for different lighting, starts at $199 for wifi on Amazon), I know it's possible but I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

JamieLynn832002 said:


> If it a basic 5th generation kindle(only available in wifi for $79 on amazon) it doesn't have a built it light. If it's a Paperwhite(no page turn buttons and no automatic light change, starts at $119 for wifi on Amazon) you touch the little light bulb symbol in the menu bar at the top of the screen (should automatically be visible on the home screen or in a book touch the top of the screen to bring it up) and then you can increase/decrease the brightness. *If it's a Voyage(has page turn buttons, and light adjusts automatically for different lighting, starts at $199 for wifi on Amazon), I know it's possible but I'm not sure how it works.
> *


The Voyage instructions would be the same as the Paperwhite, touch the top of the screen to bring up the various icons, touch the light bulb icon to adjust the lighting.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Does she have a basic kindle or the paper white or voyage? 
The basic kindle does not have a light.  She would need to get a reading light or lighted cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'round here, when people say '5th generation' they usually mean the basic model kindle . . . . . . that one, as others have said, doesn't have a light.

To get to the menu bar that has the light bulb (on the PW or Voyage) it's on the home screen always, but you can access it while in a book by tapping near the top of the screen.

If you can get her to be more specific about which model she has . . . maybe by what it cost, or if she can link to the page on Amazon. . . you can look at the help page . . .maybe show her where it is. . . . and help her that way. There's also a User Guide that should have come when she got the kindle/registered it to her account (I'm guessing maybe it's new to her) which she should definitely read through . . . should answer most of her questions.

Or, hey, tell her to come on over here!


----------

